# Skipper Bologna built?



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Vujanic, Mottola and Smodis are the three new players of the team, that has lost Skelin, Kovacic and Barton. 

There's a possibility that Pozzecco will be released (Pesaro? Siena?), and there's still an "X" about Belinelli (coming from Virtus Bologna when Virtus Bologna wasn't existing, but the day after the Court restored the club). 

Actually the team would be
SF: Vujanic, Basile, Delfino, Smodis, Mottola 
Bench: Pozzecco, Fultz, Belinelli, X (Guyton?), Mancinelli, Lorbek, Van Der Spigel.

I guess this hot summer has given to the managements the idea that centers aren't needed anymore in basketball. Olympiakos signed 55 guards, Panathinaikos hasn't a center taller than 2m05, Skipper has only Van Der Spiegel in "5" (but he's an average player, nothing more) than Smodiso, Lorbek and Mottola who are power forwards. 

Vujanic, Basile, Pozzecco, Fultz, Belinelli and maybe Guyton: 6 point-guards, or undersized shooting-guard, or _unbrained_ point-guards. 
I'm pretty disappointed, after Vujanic I was waiting for a well built Fortitudo Bologna, but actually I can see a team without a true point guard and without a center. Delfino and Basile are overrated, only Vujanic, Smodis, Mottola are true international players. 
At the end, this year too only Benetton Treviso will be competitive for the European competitions, well rapresenting what still survives of the Italian basketball.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, I'm not so pessimist about Skipper.

And I think that in the modern basketball the "pure" centers will be even less.
Now the best "longs" are the atypicals , like Garbajosa or Stonerook, while in a team are enough 1 or max 2 pure pivots.

Gretz


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Kovacic andSkelin used to be very dominant centers- I've heard they both had problems with injuries. They are replaced with Mottola- he'll probably play C- which means faster basketball... And I think there is no reason to be pessimistic about Skipper- 
first Lineup looks just great: Vujanic, Basile, Delfino, Smodis, Mottola


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

There are less and less centers and I'm sure that Skipper can do great without a good one. Look what Olimpija did last year with Jurak mostly playing on 5. They were 2 points away from the final four (when they lost against Barca for 2 in the last round of top 16). Mottola can easily play that position, he is strong, athletic, moderately fast and even has some NBA experience...


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

where is Vlado Scepanovic playing? was he released? did he sign with another team? if so which one??


----------

